# feeding catfish



## bob clark (Nov 3, 2005)

we have a pond that we keep catfish in. we feed a few in a floating cage and there are several loose in the pond. here are a few shots of them feeding this morning. fish are hard to catch with the camera we have


----------



## MaineFarmMom (Dec 29, 2002)

We have brown bullhead, commonly called hornpout here, in our pond. They're tiny compared to your catfish.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

nice fish folks .i am working on raising a few myself.those bullheads eat good also.


----------



## bgak47 (Sep 4, 2003)

I usually feed catfish with my bait.Lots of liver & very few bites.


----------

